# Of all the questions Dell could ask



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2004)

When I was ordering my new laptop for university from Dell, their website asked me the following question. I just thought I'd share it with you, and leave you to contemplate it's pointlessness...

Q4. Will the product(s) be used in connection with weapons of mass destruction, i.e. nuclear applications, missile technology, or chemical or biological weapons purposes?

Yes_____No_____


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 15, 2004)

CraigSmith said:


> When I was ordering my new laptop for university from Dell, their website asked me the following question. I just thought I'd share it with you, and leave you to contemplate it's pointlessness...
> 
> Q4. Will the product(s) be used in connection with weapons of mass destruction, i.e. nuclear applications, missile technology, or chemical or biological weapons purposes?
> 
> Yes_____No_____



Y'd never see Apple writing a question like that... 

Barley


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 15, 2004)

Hmmm, they didn't ask me that...

Fortunately...


----------



## Elbereth (Sep 15, 2004)

CraigSmith said:


> When I was ordering my new laptop for university from Dell, their website asked me the following question. I just thought I'd share it with you, and leave you to contemplate it's pointlessness...
> 
> Q4. Will the product(s) be used in connection with weapons of mass destruction, i.e. nuclear applications, missile technology, or chemical or biological weapons purposes?
> 
> Yes_____No_____



I think you should just mess with them and check off 'Yes'


----------



## Talierin (Sep 15, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Y'd never see Apple writing a question like that...
> 
> Barley



*bwhahahaa* yes, very true


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 16, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> I think you should just mess with them and check off 'Yes'


Elbereth is right. Confuse them. Why are they asking this? Is there any possibility not to sell a PC because of this? It seems very funny to me.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 16, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> I think you should just mess with them and check off 'Yes'



Ah! And when the CIA comes to take you away, tell them "Greetings to Mr. Ashcroft from TTF!" 

Barley


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 16, 2004)

Thats the stupidest question of all time!


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 19, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Ah! And when the CIA comes to take you away, tell them "Greetings to Mr. Ashcroft from TTF!"
> 
> Barley




Yes and tell him that this whole site is really an organization of terrorists planning to unseat the king of world (Mr. Bush). Balrog is the code word for Nuclear Bomb, Orc is Nuclear Missile, and Tolkien is the name of the place where we store all of this stuff.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 29, 2004)

Indeed, Maeglin, indeed. And make several cryptically titled threads in various fora titled things like, "seven seconds to make a balrog" and "historic united states war follies". Muahahaha!!!


That is the stupidest question in the world!!!!! I mean, do you think that anyone would actually check "yes"? 'Boss?' 'What?' 'Er, Akmed kinda gave it away' 'How?????' 'Well, he answered a questionare for our new computer, and he told them why we wanted it.' 'WHAT!!!!!!??????'

Exactly...


----------



## Gildor (Sep 30, 2004)

The sad part is that if this is what's considered to be heightened homeland security, I think we're in big trouble. 

Judging by other such questions and those who often fail them, many Americans might fall for that kind of trick, but those who we actually might need to be afraid of are probably a bit smarter than that.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 30, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> Yes and tell him that this whole site is really an organization of terrorists planning to unseat the king of world (Mr. Bush). Balrog is the code word for Nuclear Bomb, Orc is Nuclear Missile, and Tolkien is the name of the place where we store all of this stuff.




What ever will they think of when they read "Balrog Wings or No?" thread?


----------

